

Google+Moto:  Change the World Using the Chromebook Model, Not the Apple Model. - lucasdailey
http://happyemergency.tumblr.com/post/8957966954/google-now-that-you-make-phones-change-the-world-by

======
abraham
I would love to see Google acquire Sprint and offer a package phone, tablet,
Chromebook deal with unlimited 4G data.

~~~
lucasdailey
I can't decide if that would be awesome or scary.

I think I'd rather see carrier/phone independence, which would be much more
likely in a phone rental market where your carrier fee isn't subsidizing a new
phone every 2 years.

~~~
abraham
I see the package deal being a rental offer so you can still have your rental
market.

~~~
lucasdailey
Ah, right on. Yeah that would be amazing.

------
lucasdailey
Google is in a unique position that makes a rental phone model more attractive
to them than to other OEMs. They should do it. It would make a huge difference
environmentally and socially, nnd I would bet it would be the more profitable
long term strategy.

